
A peek in our computer vision project [fixed] - aledalgrande
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbfeVyAhsbg
======
benologist
Show HN is reserved for things the community can actually use:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
aledalgrande
updated

